# Brody and the hairy bumble ball toy ...



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody got a new toy. It's a hairy bumble ball. If you don't know what bumble balls are, they are a kids toy that plays music and jumps all over when they are dropped, thrown, etc. This one is hairy and is covered with fur and plays the most obnoxious sounds! Little snippets of songs, some lady saying "crazy!" tarzan yells, etc. It is SUPER OBNOXIOUS!! But Brody loves it and was throwing it all over to make it play.

Here's a video. He was kind of distracted as he was playing with a crinkly ball cat toy also, but kept going back to the bumble ball ....

http://s331.photobucket.com/albums/l450/bdb5853/Brody/?action=view&current=DSCN1145.flv


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

The music is so funny and look like Brody love that fur ball..


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like he is having fun


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG he is so funny! He loves that toy, where did you get it? I want one for my boys.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My sister gave it to me. It's so funny, it is TOTALLY OBNOXIOUS though!! ha! I thought he might be scared of it, but he jumped right in and started throwing it around. And it vibrates like crazy when it's playing the music so it kind of wiggles along the ground. LOL! 

I looked on Amazon, and they had the regular bumble balls, but I didn't see any hairy ones.

http://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Pet-Bum...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243545255&sr=8-3

If they like silly toys like that and they like balls, they would probably like the wiggly giggly too. It's a toy ball that has a weigh in it so it rolls all different ways (no batteries) and it makes a funny sound when it rolls. 

http://www.amazon.com/Wiggly-Giggly...4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1243545360&sr=1-4


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

ROFL That's all we'd need! As if Oliver constantly squeeking his squeeky toys isn't enough! LOL But I love that furry ball anyway!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brody is just loving that silly toy! It's funny how he throws it around to make noise. What a cutie he his.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OKay, can you say "adorable"??? I've got to have one of those. Brody is a doll.


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol love that video having so much fun!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That is so cute! He did a good toss on the last part!!!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

too funny!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

that was awesome


----------

